# Can't connect with bluetooth headphones.

## Upcald

I'm new to Gentoo and today I tried to connect with bluetooth headphones. I had to use 

```
sudo bluetoothctl
```

 command because gnome bluetooth settings weren't responding. Now it shows that headphones are connected, but sound still plays through the speakers, please help. Sorry for bad English.

----------

## Banana

Check your sound output config. 

https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/906/sound-output-device-chooser/

Sounds like the output is still set to the speakers.

----------

